# How to age chrome, this needs patina!



## Phattiremike

I picked up a repo seat for my Elliott Hickory, not exactly what would have come with the bike but waaaay better.
There’s chrome under the silver paint, is there a chemical I can apply to give this some patina?  I want the seats hardware tobetter match the bike. I was going to use a dremmel tool to scuff it up, wet it and allow some rust to come through?  Thoughts?

Thanks - Mike


----------



## markivpedalpusher

I've heard but haven't tried etchant solutions work well, rinse then add the item to a bucket of nuts and bolts and shake shake shake...


----------



## Phattiremike

I’ll look into that, thanks Mark.

Anyone else?


----------



## catfish

Salt water.


----------



## 2jakes

Phattiremike said:


> I picked up a repo seat for my Elliott Hickory, not exactly what would have come with the bike but waaaay better.
> There’s chrome under the silver paint, is there a chemical I can apply to give this some patina?  I want the seats hardware tobetter match the bike. I was going to use a dremmel tool to scuff it up, wet it and allow some rust to come through?  Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks - Mike
> 
> View attachment 882474
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 882475
> 
> View attachment 882476
> 
> View attachment 882477




Mike,
Unlike metal, chrome is bit more stubborn.

These fenders were too shiny for the frame. I used the softest steel wool
grade to remove the top sheen of chrome,
The fender on top is beginning to match the overall look of the bicycle.
The fender on bottom,  I have not worked on but showing it for comparison.
It takes a lot of elbow grease, patience and time.
Unless you are good with the dremel tool and not leave scratches,
I would find the softest “super-fine” steel wool and  see if that works first.

On metal, I've used vinegar & Clorox with fast results.
When I want to develop golden rustic patina... I’ll throw pieces of copper wiring
with the solution. The results are great...works fast on raw metal
or metal in which the paint  has been removed completely.


----------



## Autocycleplane

Dissolve as much salt as possible in hydrogen peroxide for faster results than using just salt water.


----------



## Phattiremike

Thank for these tips, I'm not looking to turn it all rusting but wanting to add patina.  I'll experiment and post pictures when I'm done.

Mike


----------



## stoney

catfish said:


> Salt water.




THAT will do it


----------



## kreika

I heard gun bluing chemicals left on will start rust/patina.


----------



## pikljoose

I find that getting rid of the “hard” shine of the new chrome is key to blending on an patina/nickel bike.

With a seat chassis like that, I’d disassemble it a glass bead blast it to give the chrome a satin look. Wet sanding also works, if you can access all the nooks and crannies.

This with also help your rust to penetrate the plating and stick better too.

See pic. Top bar is nickel, right bar is bright chrome, bottom bar is chrome that has been “dulled” to blend on a nickel bike.


----------

